# need help on another hunter problem



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

i hunt on private property in ashland i always try to cater to the farmer and whatnot i shoot a deer i give him some venison he needs help cutting wood i help him or anything else they might need but my only problem is he lets other people hunt on him that do nothing for him that really bothers me and then this really bothered me just last week one of the guys walked right underneath my stand so i say something to him about it not being mean i just asked for a phone number so we would no where each other was at and he started giving me the buisness i said dude i have permission just like you i just wanted ur number so we dont step on each others toes i couldnt believe it he even acted like he was gonna draw back his bow on me i already had crossbow cocked so i wasnt scared but i dont know what to do should i say something to the landowner or go find a new place to hunt ive been hunting this farm since i was 7 yrs old i know it like the back of my hand and im 21 now i dunno what to do


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Talk to the land owner. If he doesn't take care of it hunt somewhere else. This guy sounds like a loose cannon and shouldn't be hunting in the first place.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Mad Mac has given you some great advise..The way some of these .A.Holes act today who knows what goes through there warped minds....Give MadMac's advise some deep thought...Be careful and good luck on what ever way you decide to go....Only you can make that decision...C.L......


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

CopperTOP said:


> im 21 now i dunno what to do



Find a new place to hunt because that guy sounds dangerous.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with bassnpro1.If you cant get the owner to resolve the problem find a new place to hunt.One owner I hunt with has a calendar where you pick the days you hunt so you dont have this problem.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ur wright.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Since you don't own the property there's not much you can do about it. I am a firm believer if landowners will let you hunt they will let others hunt as well. There's always exceptions, but this is the norm. I have permission to hunt several places around home. For the past 5-7 years I had the places to myself, now I share them with at least one other guy and one spot I share with 4 other guys. Did it piss me off? Of course, but it's not my property and they can let anyone they want to hunt. One spot I gave the owner and his wife a gift card every year for $50 to Red Lobster because that was their fav place to eat. I bet the other guys don't do that. I'm contiplainting whether I should buy it again this year or not. Maybe I can talk one of the other guys into buying him the gift card this year 

It makes you sick, but you have three options

1) Suck it up and hunt it. Try to communicate with the other hunters so you don't mess each other up. 

2) Find another property, which you might face the same problem

3) Lease the farm..........this doesn't always work and occasionally will upset the landowner since you are trying to kick everyone out. Trust me, it's happened to me before. 

The only true way to have a spot year after year and keep people off of it is to buy your own property. And even if you buy your own property unless you patrol it everyday you will have trespassers.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I can tell you this, it's not worth it. No deer is worth any form of violence between hunters. 

Unless it's an awesome buck, 15 point (on one side) then...maybe! 

It sounds like you tried, how old is the guy anyway? Maybe he thinks that you are just a kid and he has seniority because he is older... and has missed more deer than you.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Just realize if you tell the landowner what happened he may kick everyone including you out for fear of something happening on his property. I had a family member for whatever reason shoot someones tree stand out of the tree they thought did not belong there needless to say even I lost the spot and had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I find it best to just wave at hunter passing by and say nothing. Maybe they'll push game your way.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me when I encounter these types of characters in the woods. If the landowner isn't willing to get involved, it sounds like you might still have a card to play.

If this guy really made you believe that you were physically threatened, that's called "aggravated menacing" and it carries jail time. It couldn't hurt anything to file a report with the Sheriff's Office and see what the Deputy thinks. Chances are that you can't prove anything and nothing will come of it, but a good cop might get him to admit it. With such a report on file, if this guy has any brains, he'll know that he better avoid you from here. 

Aside from that, I do think it's worth considering that you might not want the landowner hearing of any "trouble" on his property. He might shut all hunting down. You just have to consider the situation and decide if you should do something or let it go. Unfortunately, you'll meet some more characters just like this guy out there.


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

talked to the landowner explained the situation and he revoked his permission the guy is in his 40's for whoever asked but i think he blew the whole thing way out of proportion but the landowner told me that the only reason he gave him permission was because he was friends with his dad now its just me my father and 3 of the landowners relatives hunting it which are great guys we even met up and did some driving today and 2 of them shot a doe


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You did the right thing. Nothing should be done without the owner being aware of the situation. It sounds like the owner has a much better head on his shoulders than the jerk that you met up with. Obviously you can not tell the owner who and how many to let hunt but I would suggest to the owner that if he does give permission to others to make sure that they communicate with you like you suggested. If there is enough property there for more than just yourselves then a good line of communication should take care of most of the problems.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep, sounds like you handled it well. Looks like you get to keep enjoying that property you have been hunting for years. That's cool!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

To begin with you handled it well. I would never let some numbscull make me leave my hunting property if it is where you enjoy hunting. Hunting land is tough to come by these days and I imagine it will only get worse in the future. After helping the landowner that many of years you ought to know him pretty well. Just mention to him where you are hunting and have him let the other guys know where you will be. If you are the one helping him on the farm you most likely will be the one he caters too. Continue to help him out! Don't get to pushy with him because most land owners don't want anymore problems. Next thing you know nobody is hunting. Only you know how he may take the news. Good Luck!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

You know things were better when people just went hunting.When I was younger I could hunt as far as me or my 3-wheeler would take me.All anyone would ask is "have you seen any?".People hunted our land and we never had a care.Then the property's changed hands and new owners were more protective.I have no problem with that its theirs to do as they wish but it screwed the balance,lol.Now they all have the attitude that if you want to be that way so will I.So now no one gets along and its a constant struggle.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i had five guys walk in on me monday afternoon. no big deal kind of used to it by now, one of them walks over and introduces himself and apologizes for coming in on me, which i thought was pretty cool. unitl they split up, three went to the left of my stand through the woods, out of my way. the other two walked right down my shooting lane to the edge of the woods ( about 30 yards from my stand). as soon as they got to the edge of the woods they stop pull up and kill a nice six point that would have came right to me if not for them. then to top it off they run over to the deer and start hooping and hollering. needless to say i left my stand and went to another woods. just agrivated me that i sat paitently for over four hours and they were there maybe 15 minutes and took a deer that would have been in my freezer. if you are really sorry about coming in on me then why in the hell would you continue to do so after apologizing. also on my way out (had to pass by to get back to vehicle) they apologized for shooting the deer. oh well guesse they needed it more than me. i still have 2 tags to fill and will make the most out of it. good luck to everyone


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

yea thanks guys for the comments if i get one i post up some pics


----------

